# Canning Syrup?



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey guys....
I've got lots of syrup to store this year, and I'm wondering about the proper way to can it. 
I've read a lot of sites that say to just pour the hot syrup in jars and turn them upside down for a seal. No water bath processing.
I know that's a no no for canning food....... but is it really OK for canning syrup? Should I be boiling in a canner? I wouldn't want a goof up now to spoil the syrup later.
Whatcha think?
Thanks!


----------



## DeerHaven (Oct 20, 2006)

I believe that advice is good, however i'd be very diligent in making sure your jars are pristine before filling them, and i'd heat the syrup to 180 degree's before filling the jars. Those are the recomendations for filling and sealing the plastic jugs that most syrup is sold in. I don't see why they wouldn't apply to a nice hot clean canning jar as well. That is plenty warm enough to create a seal. Well filtered syrup is beautiful in glass  Enjoy and congrats on having a bunch of syrup to put up!

Paula

ps. although it sounds gross, and we've never had it happen, sometimes syrup gets moldy (apparently) and on those plastic jugs it says that you can skim it off and reboil the syrup if it does happen. It should be ok to use once you've done those two things.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes, just make sure jars and lids are clean, and syrup at proper temp. I think maple syrup is the only food product that if it molds you can skim, reboil, and not worry about the safety.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Syrup (with the exception of fruit syrups) isn't really "canned" as there is no processing. It is just "stored". But sterilized jars are what is recommended, not just clean ones - jars boiled for 10 min., lids heated to 180 degrees for 10 min., hot syrup poured into hot jars, capped, wiped down well after filling, and stored in dark, cool conditions.

Since it is a low-acid food molds will develop on it over time.


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Glad to know I don't have to go throught the extra work. 
Judylou, is it true that if mold grows on it, you can skim it off, reboil and it'll bne fine?

Got everything canned today..... and got some candy by mistake! yummy! (It was supposed to be maple cream, but my baby woke up and I ended up boiling a little too long.)


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

sorry chixarcute, I was reading too fast, you already answered my mold question! thanks!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Chixarecute said:


> Yes, just make sure jars and lids are clean, and syrup at proper temp. I think maple syrup is the only food product that if it molds you can skim, reboil, and not worry about the safety.


Good to know! Thanks for mentioning this


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm resurecting this old thread to post my syrup "canning" thing.

I just purchased 3 gallons of syrup from Michiganfarmer. I am also a vintner (wine maker) and many times will put up my wine in splits (half bottles, ie, 12 oz. beer bottles). I sterilized my beer bottles with sodium metabisulfate and heated the syrup to 180Âº, filled my bottles and capped them with a bottle capper. I got 30 bottles plus a half-pint. Having the dark beer bottles helps keep the syrup in the dark in the pantry.

Just thought I would throw this out there.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Great tip Suitcase Sally, I would have never thought of that!


----------

